# bei uns ist es so



## Step 2 (5. Jan. 2005)

Hallo ich werde jetzt mal was über unseren Teich und uns erzählen  
Ich bin 26 Jahre alt ,verheiratet und habe eine 5 jährige Tochter.
Wir haben ein nettes Häuschen direkt an einem Wald .
In dem Wald gibts es ein riesen Ententeich und einen Fluß und die __ Enten kommen auch manchmal auf die idee uns zu besuchen und mit dem Nachwuchs ne Runde in unserem Teich zu drehen  das ist voll niedlich.
Unser Grunstück ist 1100qm groß und unser Teich ist 3 mal 3m und hat einen ca 20m langen Fluß der den Teich mit verschiedenen Pflanzbecken verbindet und der durch eine Brücke überquert werden kann die Fläche 200 qm ist durch einen Zaun vom Rest des Gartens abgegrenzt .
Eine seite vom Fluß ist komplett mit Rindenmulch angelegt und die Andere mit Rasen . Am obersten Teil des Flußes ist eine Gemütliche Sitzecke zu der die Koi s oft hoch schwimmen , das hätte keiner von uns geglaubt aber sie schwimmen glaub ich total gerne im Fluß rum.
Vom Teich führen zwei Pumpen ,einmal zu etwas höher gelegenen ca50 cm angehobenen Pflanzbecken wo das Wasser dann über Steine in den Fluß fließt und die andere Pumpe befördert das Wasser zum Flußanfang wo es durch den Fluß zum Teich zurrück fließt und somit zu einer Oberflächen Strömung sorgt.
Im Teich selber haben wir von Hessner den goßen Schaumquell, und in der letzten Kurve vom Fluß ist ein Pflanzwall angelegt. Das Teich bauen und das Ergebniss gefällt uns so gut das wir im Sommer einen Größeren Teich bauen wollen und den mit noch einem Fluß  zum alten verbinden. 8) 
Ich hätte soooo gerne Fotos geschickt aber es haut einfach nicht hin es ist echt zum verzweifeln. Ach hatte ich fast vergessen wir haben auch einen Schildkrötenteich auf der anderen Seite des Grundstücks , darin wohnen im Sommer Greta und chilly unsere Rotwangenschildkröten. Gruß Stephy Step 2


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephy,

das klingt ja wirklich sehr interessant. 8) 

Was genau haut denn beim Fotoeinstellen nicht hin??
Du mußt die Bilder vor dem Einstellen verkleinern... die max. Größe ist 640x480... jpeg-Format ist auch gut   

Versuch es doch noch einmal! Bitte!    
Ich bin doch soooo neugierig!


----------



## Step 2 (6. Jan. 2005)

hallo Annett 
Leider ist das Fotos verkleinern genau mein Problem ich habe alle mit nem Scanner auf mein Pc geholt und wenn ich ein Attachment hinzufügen will steht da immer die Erweiterung mit MAX ist hier verboten.  
Dabei hätte ich Lieber Fotos geschickt weil mich auch mal interessiert was andere Teichfreunde zu unserem Teich sagen   


Gruß Stephy


----------



## imported_Administrator (6. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephy,

ich helfe dir gerne vorab mit den Pics, ist ja nicht jeder mit dem Netz und PHP-Foren betraut. Gerne kannst du mir die Bilder mailen, werde sie dir vorab zu "zurechtschneiden", da du sieh im Forum verwenden kannst.


----------



## imported_Administrator (7. Jan. 2005)

*....*

Hier die Pics von Stephy


----------



## Step 2 (8. Jan. 2005)

*Noch ein Paar Fotokommentare*

Die Fotos entstanden noch Ziemlich zu Anfang , es hat sich noch was geändert und zwar habe ich den Zaun und die Brücke mit Holzveredelung in Teak gestrichen das es optisch zum Rindenmulch paßt. Kleine selbstgebaute Fachwerkhäuser lassen die Kabelagen verschwinden , einige Umrandungspflanzen kamen dazu das Gesamtbild ist jetzt harmonischer. Aber was mir noch Kummer macht ist das man noch soviel Folie sieht das ist fürs Frühjahr geplant zu verändern.(ich nehme gerne Tipps entgegen) wenn wir die Folie mit Steinen abdecken wird der kleine Fluß zu eng . 
Dank nochmal an den Administrator  
Gruß Stephy[color=#] [/color]


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephy,

wieviel Folie hast Du denn an den Rändern noch übrig??

Das ist relativ wichtig, wenn du Tipps zum Verstecken haben möchtest


----------



## Step 2 (8. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Annett
Naja Schwer zu sagen , auf meinen Fotos sieht man ja das rundrum ,zwischen den Steinen und der Wasseroberfläche die Folie mindestens  10 cm rausloookt.
Aber was man auf den Fotos nicht so gut sieht ist das der Fluß Knietief ist und zwischen Kiesbett und Oberfläche sieht man unter Wasser auch die Folie . Es soll so Kokosmatten geben die man über und unter Wasser auf die Folie legt um sie abzudecken , die soll man woohl auch gut bepflanzen können und soll gut aussehen. Aber hält wohl nicht lange !
Und diese oberkünstlich aussehenden Kiesmatten find ich nicht so prall!
Gruß Stephy


----------



## Elfriede (8. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephy,

ich würde an deiner Stelle unverrottbare Ufermatten unter der ersten Steinreihe einklemmen und sie einfach über die sichtbaren Folienteile ins Wasser hängen. Damit die Matte nicht aufschwimmt, kannst du mit Draht einige Steine zur Beschwerung befestigen, falls die Wände sehr steil sind. Diese Matten verwachsen sehr schnell. Es ist zur Bepflanzung sehr hilfreich, wenn du kleine Kreuzschnitte in die Matte schneidest und die Pflanzenwurzeln hineinsteckst, denn die angeschnittenen Teile geben den Pflanzen den nötigen Halt. Unregelmäßige  Pflanzenbüschel zwischen den angehäuften Steinen würden deine Anlage auch natürlicher erscheinen lassen. Die Matte läßt sich gut und in jeder Form zuschneiden und dadurch in kleinen Abschnitten verlegen, was die Arbeit wesentlich vereinfacht. Ein Versuch, vielleicht nur einmal  an einigen Stellen, wird sich gewiß lohnen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Step 2 (8. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede
Gute Idee. Daran das der Teich natürlicher aussieht arbeiten wir natürlich noch , wir haben ihn ja erst letzten Sommer gebaut, muß erstmal alles wachsen auch In Teichnähe und überhaupt ist es hier noch viel zu öde und leer aber wir haben das Haus erst im April 2004 gekauft und wir mögen es eigentlich auch eher bewachsener .Aber ich schau mir mal Ufermatten an . 
Danke

Gruß Stephy


----------



## Annett (9. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephy,

an die Ufermatten, die Elfriede da erwähnt, habe ich auch schon gedacht...

Diese Ufermatte gibt es z.B. bei www.naturagart.de ...SHOP-> Ufermatten...
... dort haben sie auch unterschiedliche Breiten, so das Du viell. sogar eine Matte findest, die bis zum Boden Deines Flusses reicht. 
Auf die Matte dann unten ein paar Steine drauf oder Magerzement.... in der Mitte viell. mit Draht noch einige Steine befestigen, damit sie nicht aufschwimmt... fertig.   

Ich hab diese Matte an einer ähnlichen Stelle verbaut, wie es bei Dir aussieht. Ich mach nachher mal ein Foto davon.

Ganz billig ist das gute Stück allerdings nicht... manche hier im Forum haben als billigere Alternative auch Kunstrasen benutzt.. soll wohl auch funktionieren.


----------



## Annett (10. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephy,

da nun das Bildereinstellen wieder funktioniert, hier die versprochenen Pics von gestern Mittag.


Der Schmutz auf der Wasseroberfläche ist durch den Sturm im Teich gelandet 

In den selbstgenähten Taschen der Ufermatte sind Steine, weil meine Ufermatten nicht bis zum Boden reichen, und die Steine sonst ins Tiefe abrutschen würden.

Bepflanzt hab ich die Matten mit Pfennigkrautablegern (sind jetzt natürlich durch den Frost ziemlich braun) __ Gauklerblumen und __ Moos aus dem Rasen.

Die Gauklerblume macht sich bis jetzt hervorragend! Es ist die grüne Pflanze am rechten Bildrand des 2.Bildes...


----------



## gabi (11. Jan. 2005)

Hi Anett und Stephy,

da sieht man's mal wieder. Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.

Das werd ich auch als Anregung für meine Ufergestaltung nehmen.

@ Stephy,

ich hab da vor einigen Wochen ne ähnliche Frage im Forum gestellt. Da gibts noch weitere Fotos und Tips. Schon gesehen?


----------



## Thorsten (11. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephy,

es gibt da auch noch eine weitere Möglichkeit...

Mit dieser Lösung bin ich persönlich recht zufrieden, wobei ich auch sagen muss das es reine Geschmacksache ist.

Bei mir habe ich einmal die *"Steinfolie"* und die "*Sandfolie" *verbaut.

Von der Sandfolie muss ich allerdings dringend abraten.Die Folie ist mit einer Sandkörnung beschichtet ca.2mm , diese Beschichtung hält leider nicht... also Finger weg!!

Mit der Steinfolie bin ich sehr zufrieden, die Beschichtung hält (trotz Hund  ) und sieht meiner Meinung nach recht gut aus.


----------



## Step 2 (11. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Leute wow danke für die ganzen Tipps, das ist ja klasse ,ich dacht ebend ich seh nicht richtig mit Fotos echt super   
das hilft mir auf jeden Fall schon mal weiter für was ich mich entschieden habe lasse ich euch dann wissen und mach dann neue Fotos . DANKE DANKE
Gruß Stephy


----------

